# Cypionate



## Redrocket (Oct 11, 2017)

I just got on trt and the doc has me at 200mg cyp per week. I blasted an extra 250 of ugl enanthate to kick it off right. I go back in three weeks for bloods so I'm assuming I'll be on target if I drop now to 100mg twice per week. It only seems to take me two weeks to flush 500 mg enanthate out of my system...according to last blood test. Any thought would be appreciated.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 11, 2017)

God your fukkin stupid .. The whole point of trt is to see where your at on the prescribed 200 ml...Its not a cycle and u shouldn't be ". Kicking anything off"


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 11, 2017)

200mgs a week is a fukk in jackpot 

Ought to get yourself all dialed in before changing it up on your own 

Dummy !


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeah, don't fk with a script for 200/week.  Next thing you know you're gonna come in high and your docs gonna cut that down.


----------



## Jin (Oct 11, 2017)

No point in taking higher doses for 2-3 weeks, especially longer esters. Stick with your TRT dose until you're dialed in.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 11, 2017)

Well, what else can be said that hasn't already.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 13, 2017)

I can't get my doc to raise me over 100mg ffs and you're blasting with 200??!! 
I hate you op!


----------

